# Does my cockatiel not like me anymore? no longer wants to be held



## millette

I got my cockatiel on October 1st and I have had him since then. At first he was very friendly and he would step up on my finger any time I held it up to him but now he doesnt do it anymore. All of a sudden around a week after I had him at home he stopped wanting to step up. These days whenever I hold my finger up to him, he will either walk away from it or do his best to avoid it, or even me myself, though this is rare. He usually only moves away from my finger, in no rush, when I try to hold him. He used to make a small growl whenever I moved my hand towards him but lately he hasn't done this. Im very confused on why he acts like this with me suddenly because I havent done anything to frighten him of fingers from what I remember. He just doesnt like to be held anymore, and sometimes he will nibble my hand really fast as if he wants to 'bite' me, but he doesn't actually do it.

I'm very confused on his feelings towards me because he lets me pet him on his head, he seems to love pets, and he lets me give him kisses while he's perched on his cage door.. he just doesn't want to step up onto my finger and let me hold him unless it has to do with me changing his food. what do you think this means? this is my first time owning a cockatiel, and with my past birds I have never experienced behavior like this from one. would love some advice on what I can do.. since I really want him to be with me sometimes.


----------



## roxy culver

Food bribery. Whatever happened, you need to regain his trust. Millet is usually a hit among tiels. Use it to tempt him onto your finger, let him have it, and proceed to scratch his head since he likes that. Tiels will nibble at surfaces they are going to step on to make sure they're steady, so when he does this, hold your hand still. He's not biting, he's testing it. Moving it when he nibbles could cause him to decide the surface is unsafe to step up on. Good luck!


----------



## kr90au

Remember you are ASKING the bird to step up by offering your finger, he's not required to oblige and sometimes you have to take a hint. Mine recently gets in a mood when he decideds its time to eat the floor tiles for some reason... he WILL NOT step up for anything because he knows its going to interfere with his mission, not out of fear or anything like that. You have to decide whether its a lack of trust or just lack of interest and act accordingly.


----------



## shaenne

Yes it's very much on his terms. Zoe is sassy little thing and will make sure I am fully aware if she's not in the mood to be picked up. Millet usually sweetens the deal though.


----------

